# Strange Sound from Fridge



## Blaze25 (Nov 13, 2006)

I am wondering if anybody has encountered this before?

On occasion a loud cracking sound (like the sound of packing bubbles bursting) has come from our fridge. It is a Whirlpool fridge freezer with automatic ice maker and inside the fridge water dispenser.

Any thoughts? :confused1:


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

it is probably sound from the ice maker, may be as simple as ice being dropped to the box....


----------



## Christopher (Dec 7, 2006)

Blaze25, This can be a normal sound occuring during the defrost cycle. If this is so, you will notice that the compressor and fans are off at this time. Depending on the model, the freezer may get quite warm for a brief period (~40 degrees F) ...Christopher


----------



## Blaze25 (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't think this is a normal occurance for this fridge, or any fridge for that matter.

As I mentioned earlier it is the sound of packing bubbles being popped, but it is the volume of a fire cracker going off in the kitchen. It has only happened twice that we heard. The first time it was 2 loud cracks and, after I climbed down from the ceiling, I looked all over that area of the house for something that had exploded. The second time it was only 1 crack and that is when we realized it was coming from the fridge. 

This one really has me baffled??


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> It is a Whirlpool fridge freezer with automatic ice maker and inside the fridge water dispenser


Model#?
Approx age?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.



> On occasion a loud cracking sound (like the sound of packing bubbles bursting) has come from our fridge


New occurance, been happening a while?










jeff.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> after I climbed down from the ceiling


LOL! I can imagine. No idea what that might be. Be interesting to find out. I don't remember ever hearing of a problem like it.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Varmint stuffing nuts or hard things near the fan and these hard objects getting thrown against something? Strange things happen and this sounds strange! Any strange odors in the next few days, I would look in back for baby mice that have may have been caught in the fan and thrown. I know that sounds far fetched, but.....I don't even know if the condensor fan will throw anything that hard.


----------



## Blaze25 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's replys.

Jeff,

Here are answers to some of your questions.



> Model#?


 ET8FTEXRQ



> Approx age?


 2.5 years old



> New occurance, been happening a while?


The first time I heard it was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> ET8FTEXRQ


I found ET8FTEXRQ00 & ET8FTEXRQ01 



> 2.5 years old


Since the refrigerator is a bit older and the noise only started 2 weeks ago, won't/shouldn't be anything that is "normal" to the refrigerator.

The trouble with a noise over a forum is we cannot hear it for ourselves and can't check the unit for ourselves and I would suspect the noise is intermittant.

Tubing rattling, evaporator fan motor ( in the freezer ) blade hitting something, relay on the adaptive defrost board chattering might be suspects....you or someone would have to really pay attention to where/what the noise is coming from when it occurs for you....top, bottom, inside, outside, left, right, front, back, etc.



> I would look in back for baby mice that have may have been caught in the fan and thrown. I know that sounds far fetched, but.....I don't even know if the condensor fan will throw anything that hard.


This model Rick appears to be a static condensor style, no condensor fan motor.

jeff.


----------

